# SQT. rating meanings.?



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm realtivly. New,here and,wondering on my profile it,went from getting to know the place to hungry for knowledge any one know,what these ratings are?


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

The ratings are given when - at the bottom of your thread - you see the thumbs up (that's a plus rating) and thumbs down (that's a negative rating) and such. Many sites have these things - I think they are cool and yes - I've been dealt a pile of shit rating.  Forget why - I always talk truth. meh.

Run your cursor over them and a pop out will explain them.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a good thing, @Stephen O Roach ...

You'll enjoy watching your posting status change.

@Tude ...part of why I like ya...truth always wins with me.

You're not nasty when you speak the truth (at least I've never seen so. I'm newish here but post a heck of a lot! ) so if people get their feelings hurt, that's on them.

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

hehe @Andrea Van Scoyoc hehe gotta say pile of shit hurt. hehe. Meh as a mod you develop a turtle shell. You should see some of the conspiracy sites I'm a member of - the mods and admins are a target of crap. And it's mostly all of people who are not required to register (which is crazy) so they just go to town. <silently ducks into closet> I'll take my pile of shit and walk away hehe


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Tude said:


> hehe @Andrea Van Scoyoc hehe gotta say pile of shit hurt. hehe. Meh as a mod you develop a turtle shell. You should see some of the conspiracy sites I'm a member of - the mods and admins are a target of crap. And it's mostly all of people who are not required to register (which is crazy) so they just go to town. <silently ducks into closet> I'll take my pile of shit and walk away hehe



If anyone has a problem with you, Tude, you can send them to see @Kal and I.

::mask::


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

hehe - it's too early for Kal here. I think he needs a tiny sock monkey hehe


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Tee hee. Yeah...it'll be a bit before Kal is up.

So send them to me and then they'll go to Kal. 

Yeah...Kal definitely needs a sock ugly doll.


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

Yup - he travels with minor equipment so he just needs a teeny tiny sock monkey for his pack. LOL I will be out at Target tonite taking back stuff for Mom - may look at some baby socks ... hehe


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah...Kal travels the way I will when I hit the road, so he definitely needs a tiny sock monkey.


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

In fact I'm sending him a pic of your awesome sock monkey - hehe and telling him we (you as the maker and me as the baby maker - meaning sock purchaser ... hehe) are making him a companion. hehe


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 24, 2015)

no offense, but you two are getting waaay off topic 

@Stephen O Roach it's basically like tude said, you get different 'user titles' the longer you participate on StP. we don't have a clear system in place for that yet because i haven't had time to set it up. But, if you'd like more information about user titles, check out the FAQ answer here:

https://squattheplanet.com/faq/user-titles/


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry @Matt Derrick ...got carried away.


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry OP - kinda got giggly over stuff. <adjusts mod helmet> back on duty hehe


----------



## Kal (Jul 24, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> If anyone has a problem with you, Tude, you can send them to see @Kal and I.
> 
> ::mask::


 Yep


----------



## Kal (Jul 24, 2015)

What @Tude said. Sock monkey sounds cool I think. Hi @Andrea Van Scoyoc.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 24, 2015)

If you have a few bucks to spare for the Website you can make a custom user title (along with a few other perks):

https://squattheplanet.com/faq/donations/


----------



## Mankini (Jul 24, 2015)

WTF??!! Sock monkey??!! Girls are weird.


----------



## Kal (Jul 24, 2015)

No they are just funny they made me laugh. Sorry Matt I'm off topic.


----------

